# Welche Software für Web Anwendungen/Spiel



## Zerod (8. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein kleines Spiel schreiben bei dem man ein kleines Viereck steuert, das man bewegen kann.
um diese kleine Idee als Web Anwendung umzusetzen gibt es ja eine menge Möglichkeiten:

Flash
Java Applets
Microsoft Silverlight
Ajax
ASP.NET
usw.

Theoretisch sollte sich meine Kleine Idee mit all diesen Mitteln umsetzen lassen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber möchte das man sich anmelden kann und das viele Spieler sich gegenseitig sehen können, also eine Art MMO und das eventuell noch irgendwelche Effekte mit ins Spiel kommen, fallen ja wider einige dieser Technologien raus.

Mit was lässt sich so ein kleines MMO im Browser am besten umsetzen?


----------



## frapo (8. Sep 2009)

Hast du schon Erfahrungen in einer der genannten Programiersprachen/Technologien?


----------



## Zerod (8. Sep 2009)

hab mir mal java an geguckt aber ich finde das irgendwie viel zu umständlich^^
bissel Flash hatte ich früher mal an geguckt und ajax auch.


----------



## frapo (8. Sep 2009)

Zerod hat gesagt.:


> hab mir mal java an geguckt aber ich finde das irgendwie viel zu umständlich^^
> bissel Flash hatte ich früher mal an geguckt und ajax auch.



Ich möchte dich ja jetzt nicht desillusionieren.. aber angucken reicht glaube ich nicht. 

Du solltest dir eine Sprache/Technologie aussuchen die dir am besten liegt und dich dann umfassend in diese einarbeiten. Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen, soviel kann ich dir sagen.


----------

